# praline noisette & paste



## tasaras1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

[h1] [/h1][h1]Hi does any one know whats the difference between praliné noisette and pate de noisette? Is pate de noisette our common nutella? thanks a lot[/h1]


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Pate de noisette is just hazelnut paste with some sugar added. Technically, praline is made from either carmelized almonds and/or hazelnuts. Nutella is pretty much the same thing as pate de noisette, but I believe it has a higher sugar content. However, I'm not positive. In any case, you should be able to substitute it with no problems.


----------



## tasaras1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Remember, Nutella has cocoa in it, whereas Pate de Noisette does not.


----------



## tasaras1234 (Nov 4, 2010)

I made both pate de noisette and praline noisette. I used praline noisette - milk chocolate (2:1) . I think pate de noisette needs dark chocolate however. If i try to make it like nutella can any one tell me how much cocoa(ratio to praline noisette) should i use? Thank you!


----------

